# Screen Protector 1D IV?



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a screen protector that will cover the main LCD as well as the sub screen. I've seen GGS and that's about it. Does anyone know of any others? Thanks


----------



## DanoPhoto (Oct 9, 2012)

I use ZAGG InvisiShield on all my LCD products, especially my camera bodies. ZAGG product includes smaller protectors for top and bottom windows, as well as, the main LCD.


All are good, personal preference is ZAGG.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 9, 2012)

DanoPhoto said:


> I use ZAGG InvisiShield on all my LCD products, especially my camera bodies. ZAGG product includes smaller protectors for top and bottom windows, as well as, the main LCD.
> 
> 
> All are good, personal preference is ZAGG.


Oh ok ya I use zagg for my phone I saw they had it I just didn't know it if came with the smaller ones


----------



## DanoPhoto (Oct 9, 2012)

Not in the description, but it does come with all of them.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely get the Giottos! 

It's made of Schott German Glass and its' very nice! I use these on all of my cameras, as they come in different sizes. The clarity is great and they don't bubble up.

The MKIV uses the 3 inch model below:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/483871-REG/Giottos_SP8300_SP8300_AEGIS_Professional_Glass.html


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 12, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Definitely get the Giottos!
> 
> It's made of Schott German Glass and its' very nice! I use these on all of my cameras, as they come in different sizes. The clarity is great and they don't bubble up.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a guy in Tucson who makes screen protectors for Canon/Nikon cameras. He uses 3M Paint Protection Film and it is the same stuff they use for protecting the front end of cars from rock damage!

I don't know if he has the 1DX programmed yet, but you can contact him at [email protected] His website is http://nseaprotector.com/ (he also runs http://jamesdeancreations.com/)

He makes protectors for the flash screens as well as lenes. Basicly anything that has a clear screen that needs protection. Once they have settled in (takes a day or two), they are VERY clear and easy to see through. From what I understand, if he does not have a screen protector programmed for your application, he WILL make one. Just give him a call and see.

I have a set installed on all of my cameras, flashes and lenses, I love them! If the film gets marred or lightly scratched, I just rub a little rubbing alcohol on it and its as good as new!

Good luck!


----------



## canon816 (Oct 13, 2012)

Someone on here recommended XOSKINS to me.
I gave it a try and love them. I can't even tell they are there.

http://xoskins.com/


----------

